# UID of script  is smaller than min_uid



## SyntaX (17. Apr. 2010)

Hi, habe da ein kleines Problem, und zwar wird mein Portfolio nicht mehr angezeigt, es kommt der Fehler 500 - Internal Server Error.

Das liegt so weit ich weis an diesem Fehler:


```
[Tue Apr 13 20:14:04 2010] [error] [client 77.182.170.192] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Apr 13 20:14:52 2010] [error] [client 77.182.170.192] SoftException in Application.cpp:350: UID of script "/var/www/portfolio/index.php" is smaller than min_uid
[Tue Apr 13 20:14:52 2010] [error] [client 77.182.170.192] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```
Jetzt ist es so, dass ich schon gegoogelt habe, habe aber leider keine Lösung gefunden.

Wenn ich 
	
	



```
ls -la /root/ispconfig
```
 eingebe, kommt: ls: Zugriff auf /root/ispconfig nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2010)

Die Datei /var/www/portfolio/index.php gehört dem falschen User. Die Datei muss dem User des Webs gehören, aus dem Du sie includest.


----------

